# TOP 5 OF EVERYTHING...



## reutunes (Aug 14, 2020)

If you're missing the tongue-in-cheek style that I used to have when presenting The Samplecast, then you may enjoy this new commission from Umlaut Audio. They've given me free rein to put together these stupid / serious "Top 5" videos - and I'm having a blast doing them (at the moment anyway). Here's a small selection. Loads more here: https://www.youtube.com/c/Umlautaudio/videos


----------



## rudi (Aug 14, 2020)

Great stuff!!! Thanks


----------



## reutunes (Aug 15, 2020)

Aw... thank you. 

I'm commissioned for 2 a week, so let's how long I can keep thinking stuff up!


----------



## reutunes (Aug 26, 2020)

Pushed out a few more...


----------



## reutunes (Sep 11, 2020)

They're coming thick and fast...


----------

